

Tmux is sweet as heck - akkartik
http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/03/21/tmux-is-sweet-as-heck

======
gnosis
While this article does a nice job of pointing out various advantage of tmux
over screen, screen is not without its own advantages over tmux.

For example, screen has zmodem and lua scripting built-in. Screen can ask for
a password when someone attempts to attach to a detached screen session. There
are probably other advantages that screen has over tmux as well. I haven't
done an exhaustive analysis of the differences between the two. But I know
screen has a boatload of options and features, and wouldn't be at all
surprised if there are a number of other areas in which it shines.

That said, I switched from screen to tmux some years ago, and am quite happy
with tmux, as it mostly suits my needs. But it would be nice if it was more
scriptable.

